# A humble request...



## .dev.lqd (Jun 11, 2002)

Not to offend anyone who made them... but the recent-event avatars have the most god-awful colors I've ever seen!

It's like someone's shining a floodlight into my eye sockets to distract me from the salty ice pick and red hot poker attacks that follow...


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 11, 2002)

I think their original purpose was to get people's attention.


----------



## Alexandert (Jun 11, 2002)

And we did


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 11, 2002)

They are extremely effective


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

Look at the avatars at Macfora. 16 colors. Bad (god-awful) colors.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jun 11, 2002)

exactly what avatars are you talking about? my "Gone" one and my "Second Chance Accepted" one? If so, they were just really quick and temporary things... once i redo my old avatar, it'll be back..

and xoot, what avatars only have 16 colors?? i see lots of color in the avatars over there!


----------



## Valrus (Jun 11, 2002)

I mentioned in a new thread I tried to start (which got blocked  ) that those avatars were the most terrifying things I have ever seen on this site.

-the valrus


----------



## xoot (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlingBling 3k12 _
> *exactly what avatars are you talking about? my "Gone" one and my "Second Chance Accepted" one? If so, they were just really quick and temporary things... once i redo my old avatar, it'll be back..
> 
> and xoot, what avatars only have 16 colors?? i see lots of color in the avatars over there! *



Look at elppa cam's avatar...


----------



## kilowatt (Jun 11, 2002)

I tend to agree, and I know mine's with the eye sores - bright glowing green 

I'll change it back to something interesting in a few days


----------



## .dev.lqd (Jun 11, 2002)

I just thought of the whole 'salty ice pick' thing and thought it was amusing enough that I'd share.

I was mostly referring to the entire plethora of them that members had/have/are sporting.

It's hot as hell right now... oi.


----------

